# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen Linda5 :*

## Izadora

U befsh sa te duash vete Honey !
Shendet, mbaresi dhe qofsh gjithmon e lumtur  :buzeqeshje: 
Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat e zemres kiss

----------


## B@Ne

_Lindushe mu befsh 101 vjeçe  Me shendet te plote dhe plot lumturi_

----------


## e panjohura

I gezofsh edhe 100 tjera te lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar Linda, pranoni urimet më të sinqerta - shëndet, suksese e lumturi në jetë...
I realizofsh të gjitha dëshirat e arsyeshme...*

----------


## loneeagle

Gezuar Ditelindjen, 100 vjece!

----------


## mia@

U befsh 100 Linda!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Serioze



----------


## EDUARDI

Gezuar per shume vite....

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen, edhe 100 vite të tjera të bukura. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

Edhe 100 vite plot mbaresi e lumturi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Gëzuar ditëlindjen, edhe 100 vite të tjera të bukura.





> Edhe 100 vite plot mbaresi e lumturi


pse ky eshte 100 vjetori i saj qe i thoni edhe 100 vite te tjera?  :ngerdheshje:  




Gezuar ditelindjen.

----------


## [Elita]

> pse ky eshte 100 vjetori i saj qe i thoni edhe 100 vite te tjera?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gezuar ditelindjen.


Ahahahahahah , kjo me ngjau me 5 vjetorin e pavarsise se Kosoves, qe thoshin disa per shume vjet 5 vjetorin  Kosove  :perqeshje: 

Gezuar Linda , te uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Çaushi

*Kalomanja e shpajft  mbete qe mbete kalama.
Urime mi goce urime ditlindja 
Urimit  i bashkangjitet kenga e Merita Halilit 
"22 jam une dhe moj, 18 je ti..." Gezuar...
*

----------


## goldian

U befsh 100 vjece
qofsh gjithmone e lumtur

----------


## Albela

Dhe  100  pranvera  te  tjera  Lindushe  te  mbushura  me  gezim  dhe  humor  sic  je  dhe  vet
Perqafime   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

gezuar katnare ne tu plotsofhin te gjitha deshirat...

je vajza ma e bukur e ketij forumi..

urime lindushe !!

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime  ditlindja i gëzofshë edhe 100 tjera më shëndet dhe suksese në Jetë -ghithë të mirat-Urime

----------


## Shkenca

Urime Linda!
Uroj shendet, suksese dhe lumturi te pafund....

----------


## Linda5

> U befsh sa te duash vete Honey !
> Shendet, mbaresi dhe qofsh gjithmon e lumtur : )
> Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat e zemres kiss


Faleminderit mein engelchen per urimin,gjithashtu dhe per dhuratat :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Shyqyr qe qeka nje tufe me lule,dhe jo me pak,se perndryshe ,weist du  :pa dhembe: 

Shyqyr qe gjeta pak kohe tani, me ju pershnet,se me von s'bohet llaf LOL

----------


## Linda5

> I gezofsh edhe 100 tjera te lumtura : )


Faleminderit per urimin :-)



> _Lindushe mu befsh 101 vjeçe : D Me shendet te plote dhe plot lumturi : ^xhan_


Faleminderit shume mi Merushe per urimin,dhe per vitet:-D   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 



> *E nderuar Linda, pranoni urimet më të sinqerta - shëndet, suksese e lumturi në jetë...
> I realizofsh të gjitha dëshirat e arsyeshme...*


Faleminderit Zoti Agim:-)



> Gezuar Ditelindjen, 100 vjece!


Faleminderit :buzeqeshje:

----------

